# George Howlett-Martin RNR



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, there it went, again ! 25th of Dec and still no sight of Father Christmas! I guess I’ll have to leave out a glass of the Aberlour with a plate of smoked salmon instead of milk and cookies.

During a well oiled Christmas dinner I got to talking to my sister-in-law’s father. Who surprised me by mentioning that his sister was married for a time to an English man. 

Not very surprising you may be thinking. Well, my sister-in-law’s father is called Jean-Paul Rousselot de Saint Céran and he’s about as ‘pied noir’ as you can get. ‘Pied noir’ being the designation for the colonial French in North Africa who were subsequently obliged to leave at the moment of independence, in the case of this man and his wife and three kids with just a suitcase as witness to many years producing wine in the coastal region of western Algeria.

This gentleman mentioned that his sister was married to a man called George Howlett-Martin. As far as he can remember this man came from Malta and was RNR or RNVR. Command of an RN tug was mentioned as were Murmansk convoys and time after the war as commandant of the port of Freetown in Sierra Leone.

I can confirm that even now the name Howlett-Martin is known in Malta but that’s about all.

Any help that anyone can give to confirm or infirm any of these details would be very much welcomed. I’ve witnessed many an example of the depth of the information well on this site and I’m sure that someone somewhere will be able to come up with something…….(Thumb)


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Well I'm gobsmacked - SN came up trumps again! 

I've just been contacted by this gentleman's grandson! I'll let you know how I get on in the information department. Once again, what a great site. It's said here that if you sit in a café on the Champs Elysée for long enough you will meet everyone you have ever known in your life. Seems like SN is pretty much the same way for sailors and their folks..................R


----------

